# I really need your help with gun selection. Medical problems complicate matters.



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

I recently purchased my first handgun. I bought a Glock 19 gen5 mos only to find out that I could
not operate the gun. The new gun was way too stiff out of the box. I will be returning 
the gun. I need your help in selecting its replacement. I want a really good quality compact or semi 
compact Semi-automatic pistol. Preferably a 9mm or a 380. 

I am female and I have a genetic abnormality that I inherited from my mother. The disease is called Myotonic Muscular Dystrophy Type 2. It causes progressive muscle weakness and muscle loss. My hands are definitely weak and they will get weaker over time. There is no treatment or cure. I specifically need a gun with the following properties:

1. It must be light weight 
2. Must be able to easily operate the slide 
3. The slide lock must be easy to use
4. Must be easily dismantled for cleaning
5. Trigger must be easy to pull
6. Prefer 9mm or 380
7. Semi compact - compact pistol.
8. I am a female with small - medium hands.

Please let me know what recommendations you have. I will try the recommended guns at my
local gun range before I buy my next gun.

Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate any suggestions, tips and recommendations you give me.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome to the club LadyApparent....

May not be what yu are looking for....But- my wife carries a Beretta Tomcat 32. It has a tip-up barrel so no need to rack the slide. It has a DA/SA trigger so- the first pull will be a little stiff and all following shots will be easy. It has a 7 round magazine. I believe they also made a 380 in that model a little larger- which may be a better gun to carry.
All the sub compact pistols I have are quiet stiff. So- a slightly larger pistol may be better for you.
I also have a Beretta 85 in 380 that is very easy to rack the slide. Slightly smaller than that Glock 19- but may be a good choice for you.

Perhaps some of the other folks will chime in here and offer some info that is helpful.

Good luck....


Edit: One other thing...Sig Sauer has released their newer P-365 in 380 now. I haven't seen one, but hear very good things about it. Reduced recoil, light recoil spring, 4 oz lighter weight. If you see one of those it may be worth looking at.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I've heard mixed reviews from the S&W Shield EZ. It is a good handful in compact size. 9MM, and enough ammo to get you in to trouble, or out. Check out the Ruger Security9. It is a SA, so no long or heavy trigger. A bird of another color, so to speak, but I really like mine, just not enough to pull me away from the G23. If they had made it in a .40 S&W, I'd have bought it sooner and carry it more, a lot more.

All pistols will have resistance for the slide. Some a shade less than others, but it has to have a certain operational perimeter. Try all you can in the store. Tell the clerk what you are doing and find a place that will accommodate you. Since you are looking at G19 size, stay with that. Little micro guns are for the very experienced and usually pretty unpleasant to shoot. FWIW, I am not a fan in any way of 380. Lots of folks like it, but after a career of looking at bullet wounds, it isn't that great. It is literally a belly gun. As in touching the target distance. I'd rather try to start with a little more buffer, and it closes quickly in situations.

LostWife recently got a Taurus 3Gc, a real game changer for Taurus per the reviews. It has been flawless, and she likes the spring tension better than the G23 or her XD. She had to really go to work on technique to operate the slide, but shoots the daylights out of both. All 2 bits and a dollar worth of her.

Welcome to the mayhem and happy shopping.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm thinking the S&W EZ as well. Also, my Brother's wife was practically in the same situation as you and we searched, she finally settled on the Sig P238 and she loves it. Both worth looking at.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For your specific situation, you may want to consider a concealable revolver in .38 Special. No slide to rack, no slide stop to release, no hard to load magazine, and no external safeties to worry about. Give this some consideration.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I would suggest Smith&Wesson EZ series or Walther F-series, they both seem to be offer to those with limited strength.
A mid size frame revolver in .38/357 may also be worthy of a look.


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

denner said:


> I'm thinking the S&W EZ as well. Also, my Brother's wife was practically in the same situation as you and we searched, she finally settled on the Sig P238 and she loves it. Both worth looking at.


Hi, 
I have put it on my list and will try it out at the store.
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Southernboy is correct don't leave out revolvers in your search. The trigger can be a lot lighter pull, speed loaders make reloading simple.


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> Welcome to the club LadyApparent....
> 
> May not be what yu are looking for....But- my wife carries a Beretta Tomcat 32. It has a tip-up barrel so no need to rack the slide. It has a DA/SA trigger so- the first pull will be a little stiff and all following shots will be easy. It has a 7 round magazine. I believe they also made a 380 in that model a little larger- which may be a better gun to carry.
> All the sub compact pistols I have are quiet stiff. So- a slightly larger pistol may be better for you.
> ...


Hi Higgs,
I will definitely try those guns at the store. I really appreciate all your help.
Thank you very much!


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> Welcome to the club LadyApparent....
> 
> May not be what yu are looking for....But- my wife carries a Beretta Tomcat 32. It has a tip-up barrel so no need to rack the slide. It has a DA/SA trigger so- the first pull will be a little stiff and all following shots will be easy. It has a 7 round magazine. I believe they also made a 380 in that model a little larger- which may be a better gun to carry.
> All the sub compact pistols I have are quiet stiff. So- a slightly larger pistol may be better for you.
> ...


Thank you for all your help. I will try them out at the range and see what works.
Thanks again!


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> Southernboy is correct don't leave out revolvers in your search. The trigger can be a lot lighter pull, speed loaders make reloading simple.


Thank you!!


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

wirenut said:


> I would suggest Smith&Wesson EZ series or Walther F-series, they both seem to be offer to those with limited strength.
> A mid size frame revolver in .38/357 may also be worthy of a look.


I will try them out at the range. I didn't even think about a revolver. Great idea! Thank you


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

SouthernBoy said:


> For your specific situation, you may want to consider a concealable revolver in .38 Special. No slide to rack, no slide stop to release, no hard to load magazine, and no external safeties to worry about. Give this some consideration.


I didn't think about revolvers. I will try them out at the range. I really appreciate your help.
Thank you!!


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> Southernboy is correct don't leave out revolvers in your search. The trigger can be a lot lighter pull, speed loaders make reloading simple.


Thank you!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The link I'll post is for a Halo 'add on" for a Ruger Mark IV 22 pistol. I don't know if there are any comparable adapters for other pistols. Perhaps some other folks will be aware of any.

Ruger® Mark IV™, Mark III™ & 22/45™ Charging Handle | TANDEMKROSS 
This is a ring that clamps on to the back of the slide, and to rack the slide you hold the pistol in your dominant hand (Finger OFF trigger), place a finger of your other hand thru the ring of the Halo and pull the slide back to chamber a round. 
Wife has used one and loves it due to the arthritis in her hands. Yes, a 22 cal is not much on stopping power, but if you hit your target in the 'correct' location, it'll ruin their whole day. 

Again, perhaps there are similar add on devices for other pistols.


----------



## CodeSection (8 mo ago)

LadyApparent said:


> I will try them out at the range. I didn't even think about a revolver. Great idea! Thank you


^^^^^^^^^That is an excellent plan. One thing you should consider, with time, your condition will worsen. While no one may know when that may occur and how that may affect the mobility of your hands, wrists, and arms, I would recommend against a semi-auto pistol.

Frankly, by the sounds of it, I seriously doubt you could clear any type of jam that might occur. Let's say at this point, with training and you can clear all types of failures. But just how long could you if your condition worsens?

For decades my wife carried a Sig Sauer P228 9mm semi-auto pistol. Now that she is older, her strength is as such that she does not want to risk limp-wristing and causing a jam or being unable to clear a jam. Thus she carries a Kimber 6-shot K6S revolver (K6s Stainless). Matter-of-fact, both my daughter and DIL carry the same revolver.

I believe buying a revolver is the best route to take now and for your future. There are simply fewer potential issues with a revolver, especially with your condition. My recommendation is to buy a 6-shot revolver. While a 6-shot may cost more than a 5-shot from another manufacturer, in a life and death situation, you want as many rounds as possible and that extra round may just save your life. Granted, you can use speed loaders (my wife does now) to reload, but you may not be able to in the future.

Thus, in my mind, a 6-shot revolver is best for your situation. Good luck in your search!!!

ETA: Even though the Kimber K6s is a .357 revolver, my wife, daughter, and DIL carry 38 Special +P 130 gr JHP Winchester Ranger LE (Premium 38 Special +P 130 Grain Bonded JHP Ammo From Winchester Ranger for Sale At Lucky Gunner - 50 Rounds) as they have excellent expansion with far less recoil when compared to a .357 round.

Here are some ballistic data that compares various rounds....

.38 Special .38 Special and .357 Magnum Self-Defense Ammo Ballistics Test - LuckyGunner.com Labs

.357 .38 Special and .357 Magnum Self-Defense Ammo Ballistics Test - LuckyGunner.com Labs


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

If you try a revolver make sure you can cock the hammer back because not everyone can. My sister-in-law struggled with shooting my revolver double-action (Ruger LCR 38) so she tried my Ruger LCRX 38 but could not cock the hammer back to shoot single-action.


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

Babbalou1956 said:


> If you try a revolver make sure you can cock the hammer back because not everyone can. My sister-in-law struggled with shooting my revolver double-action (Ruger LCR 38) so she tried my Ruger LCRX 38 but could not cock the hammer back to shoot single-action.





CodeSection said:


> ^^^^^^^^^That is an excellent plan. One thing you should consider, with time, your condition will worsen. While no one may know when that may occur and how that may affect the mobility of your hands, wrists, and arms, I would recommend against a semi-auto pistol.
> 
> Frankly, by the sounds of it, I seriously doubt you could clear any type of jam that might occur. Let's say at this point, with training and you can clear all types of failures. But just how long could you if your condition worsens?
> 
> ...





CodeSection said:


> ^^^^^^^^^That is an excellent plan. One thing you should consider, with time, your condition will worsen. While no one may know when that may occur and how that may affect the mobility of your hands, wrists, and arms, I would recommend against a semi-auto pistol.
> 
> Frankly, by the sounds of it, I seriously doubt you could clear any type of jam that might occur. Let's say at this point, with training and you can clear all types of failures. But just how long could you if your condition worsens?
> 
> ...



You are correct about me not being able to clear an obstruction in the Glock 19. I couldn't rack the slide either. The Glock 19 was a brand new gun and very stiff. The glock 19 that I rented from the range was much easier but, I still couldn't lock the slide. I will try these revolvers at the range and the store. I now that I will grt worse. That's why I am asking for everyones opinion. This disease affects everyone differently so, there is no way to gage how I will progress. Thank you so much for your candor and all your suggestions. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I too would recommend the Shield EZ for a self defense gun.

Two other options - about 10 years ago, I took my 70 year old mother to the range a few times. She wanted a gun. The only two semi autos she could manually work the slide on was the Bersa 380 Thunder and the Hk USP compact 9mm. She didn't want to spend the money on the HK, so she ended up with the Bersa. 

Take a look at those two.


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I too would recommend the Shield EZ for a self defense gun.
> 
> Two other options - about 10 years ago, I took my 70 year old mother to the range a few times. She wanted a gun. The only two semi autos she could manually work the slide on was the Bersa 380 Thunder and the Hk USP compact 9mm. She didn't want to spend the money on the HK, so she ended up with the Bersa.
> 
> Take a look at those two.



I will thank you!!


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Nothing wrong with a Bersa Thunder......I have 3. A Plus, a CC, and a standard BT 380...all have been good.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Beretta 86. Tip up barrel .380, IF you can find one, discontinued quite some time ago.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

armoredman said:


> Beretta 86. Tip up barrel .380, IF you can find one, discontinued quite some time ago.


That gun gets mentioned a lot in issues like this, but.... With that being a blowback gun, it is not that fun of a gun to shoot. I always thought those Cheetahs had more recoil than a 9mm in the same size.

And when you do have to work the slide (let's face it, sometimes you do), it is harder because the spring is stronger - due to being a blowback design.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

LadyApparent said:


> I recently purchased my first handgun. I bought a Glock 19 gen5 mos only to find out that I could
> not operate the gun. The new gun was way too stiff out of the box. I will be returning
> the gun. I need your help in selecting its replacement. I want a really good quality compact or semi
> compact Semi-automatic pistol. Preferably a 9mm or a 380.
> ...


Smith & Wesson M&P EZ 9 or EZ 380.
(There may be a EZ 30 Super Carry model coming out soon.)
I don't think any pistol will meet your criteria but the EZ model fit most.
Try before you buy, as you have learned.
Good luck returning your Glock 19!


----------



## Sigelitedark (Oct 11, 2016)

LadyApparent said:


> I recently purchased my first handgun. I bought a Glock 19 gen5 mos only to find out that I could
> not operate the gun. The new gun was way too stiff out of the box. I will be returning
> the gun. I need your help in selecting its replacement. I want a really good quality compact or semi
> compact Semi-automatic pistol. Preferably a 9mm or a 380.
> ...


Hello LadyApparent:
My wife is a petite 5' with very small hands and shared the same issues as yourself in finding a suitable EDC pistol. She finally found that the ergos, size, length of pull/trigger, and ease of manipulating the slide of the Browning 1911 in .380 were optimal for her. Even working in our vegetable garden and/or yard, this pistol is very easy to conceal on her small frame and is comfortable even at appendix carry position. The grip is slightly smaller than even my Sig 365XL, and she shoots it extremely accurately. As is common with anyone new to the 1911 platform, she had to practice a bit of dry-fire in order to be proficient with the grip and thumb safety so that they were easily [un]deployed during presentation on target. Hope this helps!


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> That gun gets mentioned a lot in issues like this, but.... With that being a blowback gun, it is not that fun of a gun to shoot. I always thought those Cheetahs had more recoil than a 9mm in the same size.
> 
> And when you do have to work the slide (let's face it, sometimes you do), it is harder because the apring is stronger due to being a blowback design.


Thank you


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

LadyApparent said:


> I didn't think about revolvers. I will try them out at the range. I really appreciate your help.
> Thank you!!


It is a good thing that you are leaving your options open and that would hold true regardless of your physical requirements. Take your time and try to separate the BS you are likely to get in stores and from "friends and relatives who know all there is to know about guns". Learn to know the difference between really valuable information and crap. Learn the terminology and as much as you can about this new world to you. Best of luck in your search and be assured that we here are happy and pleased to help you as much as we can.

SB


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

SouthernBoy said:


> It is a good thing that you are leaving your options open and that would hold true regardless of your physical requirements. Take your time and try to separate the BS you are likely to get in stores and from "friends and relatives who know all there is to know about guns". Learn to know the difference between really valuable information and crap. Learn the terminology and as much as you can about this new world to you. Best of luck in your search and be assured that we here are happy and pleased to help you as much as we can.
> 
> SB


Thank you so much. I joined this forum so I could get answers from people on here who are experienced with handguns and know what they're talking about. No one here has a potential financial stake in their answers!!
Everyone has been tremendously helpful. I have returned my glock and I am just taking my time and doing some research on all the different guns. I am trying them out at the range too. It's nice that they let you rent them. Thank all of you for your help. I really appreciate all the great answers and suggestions. Take care!


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

LadyApparent said:


> I recently purchased my first handgun. I bought a Glock 19 gen5 mos only to find out that I could
> not operate the gun. The new gun was way too stiff out of the box. I will be returning
> the gun. I need your help in selecting its replacement. I want a really good quality compact or semi
> compact Semi-automatic pistol. Preferably a 9mm or a 380.
> ...


The smoothest revolver trigger is the RugerLCR and .38spl is ~same as the child of a 380+9mm marriage.
Not much to clean here and yeas later can send it to Ruger for an overhaul that costs reasonable.
Can fire this from inside a purse, easy pocket carry (NoSeeUm leather holster)








Buy Ruger LCR 5 Round 38SP P 187 Online


The Ruger LCR is the evolution of the revolver. Its monolithic frame is made from aerospace-grade, 7000 series aluminum in .22 LR, .22 Magnum and .38 Spl +P models and fr




www.budsgunshop.com




Also in 9mm that can be more powerful with correct ammo - ref. Lucky Gunner Labs








Buy Ruger LCR LCRx SingleDouble Action 9mm 187 5 Round Black Hogue Tamer Monogr Online


Ruger's LCR is a lightweight, small-frame revolver with a uniquely smooth trigger and highly manageable recoil. It features a monolithic frame with a grip peg allowing




www.budsgunshop.com




but has a hammer that can catch when drawing out of hiding
Always get a laser (green is best) & never miss, even from being knocked down positions








Buy CTC LASERGRIP LCRLCRX GRN Online


Crimson Trace LG-415G Lasergrips Ruger LCR&LCRX GREEN .38,.22 & .357 Designed to fit Ruger LCR/X revolvers by simply replacing the factory grips. This green




www.budsgunshop.com


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

Islands7 said:


> The smoothest revolver trigger is the RugerLCR and .38spl is ~same as the child of a 380+9mm marriage.
> Not much to clean here and yeas later can send it to Ruger for an overhaul that costs reasonable.
> Can fire this from inside a purse, easy pocket carry (NoSeeUm leather holster)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for these. I am currently looking at the revolvers. Thanks for the links.
When I bought the glock I purchased a laser for it. I have since returned both.

One question: Why is a green laser better than red?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

LadyApparent said:


> Thank you very much for these. I am currently looking at the revolvers. Thanks for the links.
> When I bought the glock I purchased a laser for it. I have since returned both.
> 
> One question: Why is a green laser better than red?


It isn't. Red can't be followed like many green can, and red holds a tighter beam, on average. It also doesn't wash out in bright light.
Be very weary of counter clerks, not matter where they are. I overheard a clerk tell a customer to commit a federal felony one afternoon. I had the same shocked look as the guy behind me, who heard it too. He asked if I heard what he did, yep. Guy no longer there, but damage done. No amount of convincing could be done to correct what the "expert" told them. Yes, we tried.
Most "experts" are only expert at convincing people they are experts.


----------



## CodeSection (8 mo ago)

LadyApparent said:


> Thank you very much for these. I am currently looking at the revolvers. Thanks for the links.
> When I bought the glock I purchased a laser for it. I have since returned both.
> 
> One question: *Why is a green laser better than red?*


This may help answer your question.....The Difference Between Red and Green Lasers | CrimsonTrace. My wife's Kimber K6S has a red Crimson Trace Laser along with tritium night sights. She doesn't use the laser and instead uses the night sights. She doesn't like how she has to grip the revolver to depress the laser button......

ETA: This link shows how the red vs green look under different lighting conditions.....Red vs. Green Laser Sights - Lucky Gunner Lounge.


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

LostinTexas said:


> It isn't. Red can't be followed like many green can, and red holds a tighter beam, on average. It also doesn't wash out in bright light.
> Be very weary of counter clerks, not matter where they are. I overheard a clerk tell a customer to commit a federal felony one afternoon. I had the same shocked look as the guy behind me, who heard it too. He asked if I heard what he did, yep. Guy no longer there, but damage done. No amount of convincing could be done to correct what the "expert" told them. Yes, we tried.
> Most "experts" are only expert at convincing people they are experts.


Thank you so much for the correction and the warning! I will stay with the red Lazer which was my preference.


CodeSection said:


> This may help answer your question.....The Difference Between Red and Green Lasers | CrimsonTrace. My wife's Kimber K6S has a red Crimson Trace Laser along with tritium night sights. She doesn't use the laser and instead uses the night sights. She doesn't like how she has to grip the revolver to depress the laser button......


Thank you for this article. It was an interesting read. I am going to stay with the red laser for now. I pick up reds better than greens. The muscle disease I have also affects one's eyes and other organs. For now, I see reds better.


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

CodeSection said:


> This may help answer your question.....The Difference Between Red and Green Lasers | CrimsonTrace. My wife's Kimber K6S has a red Crimson Trace Laser along with tritium night sights. She doesn't use the laser and instead uses the night sights. She doesn't like how she has to grip the revolver to depress the laser button......
> 
> ETA: This link shows how the red vs green look under different lighting conditions.....Red vs. Green Laser Sights - Lucky Gunner Lounge.


Thank you for another interesting read! As I mentioned above, my eyes pick up red better than green. Both my age (60), and my disease, play a factor in that.


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> Smith & Wesson M&P EZ 9 or EZ 380.
> (There may be a EZ 30 Super Carry model coming out soon.)
> I don't think any pistol will meet your criteria but the EZ model fit most.
> Try before you buy, as you have learned.
> Good luck returning your Glock 19!


Thanks for your input! I never fired the Glock so thankfully, they had no problem taking it back for a full refund. The laser was also easily returned. I didn't even open the shipping box.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I won't use a laser or a light on any of my defensive firearms for one main reason. My home is a two-story single family and has a very open floor plan so ambient light tends to make things visible enough that a light or laser is not an issue. But the reason I don't want to use either of these accessories is that they can and most likely will give away my position. Now if someone breaks into my home, I am not about to go hunting them down. The wife and I have a plan in such an event and I am going to stick to it, barring any extraordinary exceptions. The plan has been tested and it works.


----------



## LadyApparent (7 mo ago)

SouthernBoy said:


> I won't use a laser or a light on any of my defensive firearms for one main reason. My home is a two-story single family and has a very open floor plan so ambient light tends to make things visible enough that a light or laser is not an issue. But the reason I don't want to use either of these accessories is that they can and most likely will give away my position should. Now if someone breaks into my home, I am not about to go hunting them down. The wife and I have a plan in such an event and I am going to stick to it, barring any extraordinary exceptions. The plan has been tested and it works.


A good practiced plan is always the best option. My home is not an open floor plan. It is very dark when lights are off. I do have my own plan that will be implemented first. There is one place by a window where I will be able to see the bad person but, he won't see me. That is where I will have to stop the person. With compromised vision, especially in the dark, I need that red dot to be confident in my shot. I will be protected by a half wall of concrete.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

LadyApparent said:


> A good practiced plan is always the best option. My home is not an open floor plan. It is very dark when lights are off. I do have my own plan that will be implemented first. There is one place by a window where I will be able to see the bad person but, he won't see me. That is where I will have to stop the person. With compromised vision, especially in the dark, I need that red dot to be confident in my shot. I will be protected by a half wall of concrete.


Yes, everyone who is of a mind to defend themselves and their home needs to have a well thought out plan which they can implement easily and effectively. There are so many variables to consider when doing this but it is best done _before _any bad situation presents itself. The goal is to (1) know where the break-in occurred, (2) cause the bad guy(s) to exit your home immediately, (3) if they do not exit right away you must already be prepared to... (3) terminate their presence in your home.

There is an ongoing debate about whether or not it is a good idea to shout out for them to get out, that the police are on the way, and that you are armed. Some believe this is very dangerous as it will give away your location. Others will argue that by not doing this you could diminish your vail of innocence if you have to resort to deadly force. The first argument holds a lot of water, whereas the second one is largely going to depend upon the state in which you live. If you decide to shout out a warning and they do not leave your home, then you have an entirely different scenario on your hands as they have just opened the door to a free fire zone. It is always a good idea to know the laws in your state regarding such events before you are faced with something like this.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have night lights scattered all over my residence. It keeps hiding spots lit up, so I can see things. No place for a bad guy to hide where I live. 

They go one and off depending on if it is dark or not.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Today you can get controllers that can turn on and off lights from a persons smart phone. Another good idea is a intercom that can be spaced around the inside of the house with the master unit in the bedroom with that you can warn them with out letting them know where you are at plus be able to listen to what is happening through out.


----------



## patjkshor (7 mo ago)

LadyApparent said:


> I recently purchased my first handgun. I bought a Glock 19 gen5 mos only to find out that I could not operate the gun. The new gun was way too stiff out of the box. I will be returning the gun. I need your help in selecting its replacement. I want a really good quality compact or semi compact Semi-automatic pistol. Preferably a 9mm or a 380. I am female and I have a genetic abnormality that I inherited from my mother. The disease is called Myotonic Muscular Dystrophy Type 2. It causes progressive muscle weakness and muscle loss. My hands are definitely weak and they will get weaker over time. There is no treatment or cure. I specifically need a gun with the following properties: 1. It must be light weight 2. Must be able to easily operate the slide 3. The slide lock must be easy to use 4. Must be easily dismantled for cleaning 5. Trigger must be easy to pull 6. Prefer 9mm or 380 7. Semi compact - compact pistol. 8. I am a female with small - medium hands. Please let me know what recommendations you have. I will try the recommended guns at my local gun range before I buy my next gun. Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate any suggestions, tips and recommendations you give me.


 Buy a revolver. Smith J frame, Kimber K6 or Ruger LCR. Try to find 3inch barrel. No slide to rack, easy cleaning, simple operation. A little range time with 3 inch barrel you will even hit what you are shooting at.


----------



## Bill340 (Jul 2, 2012)

Walther pk 380 is the gun for you, its an older gun but it will serve your purpose


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I own thirteen pocket 380's, but two are the same model, Glock 42, Four snubby 38's, one 357 and one 22Magnum and finally one 22LR snubby revolver. I do not own or have experience with a S&W M&P Shield 380 EZ or 9 MM for that matter.

The pocket 380 that I do have that is the closest match to your needs is a Remington RM-380. They are inexpensive, but with the pandemic who knows where to find one, I would try Bud's or Davidson's online. The gun is the easiest to rack of any that that own! It has minimal sights, but enough to work. Reasonable accuracy. all metal, but not real heavy just a small amount of solid heft, Shoots fairly soft for a small 380. Trigger pull light ang smooth, but very long. Quite easy to disassemble. It is not my favorite by far, but closest match to your needs.

Others have mentioned a Sig 238, and they have a ton of variations, I don't own one, but I do own a Polymer framed Colt Mustang XSP, now called Lite. It is similar in operation. It was my favorite of this group until I bought a Springfield 911 380, A lot more expensive than a RM-380, but real sights. I carry it at home daily.

I have an S&W J-frame Revover, model 351PD, that is a seven shot 22 Magnum, good Ballistics with CCI Speer Gold Dot Short Barrel Ammo. Still loud, but loud is good. Easy to shoot well. it or one of my six shot Colt 38's if I carry a revolver. A six shot 327 Federal Magnum, using .32 H&R Mgagnum would work,it also shoots 32 S&W and 32 S&W Long, 327 with 100 grain American Eagle is just too stout.

Out I usually carry a 40


----------



## lubers (Oct 24, 2012)

I go along with the S&W EZ .380 picked one up after selling my Sig P238 to my son in law. Nothing wrong with the Sig but he was bugging me to sell it to him for years finally broke down and sold it to him. Put an Armalaser TR28 on it and find it a nice smooth shooting pistol and very easy to rack the slide and load the magazines.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

I've been Jonsing for a Beretta Tomcat ever since getting my Bobcat. But I've been reading good things about the Kel Tec P17 and P32 too. If you're obsessed with killing an intruder rather than disabling that person then you might want something more potent. For me, a .22 or .32 is plenty. And the .22 Bobcat is a blast for plinking and target shooting. I've never fired a Kel Tec but they're very light and easy to fire if you go by the reviews.


----------



## BigGun1911 (3 mo ago)

LadyApparent said:


> I recently purchased my first handgun. I bought a Glock 19 gen5 mos only to find out that I could
> not operate the gun. The new gun was way too stiff out of the box. I will be returning
> the gun. I need your help in selecting its replacement. I want a really good quality compact or semi
> compact Semi-automatic pistol. Preferably a 9mm or a 380.
> ...


Smith & Wesson Shield EZ is a great firearm and the slide is very Easy to rack, It is intended for older people or people that do hot have hand strength to rack a slide.


----------

